# Exo Terra Nano - Heads Up!!!



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Just thought I'd fire up a heads up thread for Exo Terra Nano's as I had trouble finding them myself and I know there were a few other forum members also wanting some themselves. 

Just got off the phone with Steve at *Rainforest Reptile Supplies* and he has got about 40 of these left in stock available for dispatch.

: victory:


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

Limited number back in stock Chris yours should be with you today mate :2thumb:
Cheers Steve


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Well my three arrived today, and I couldn't be happier with them (Cheers Steve, great packaging BTW) They're the perfect size for most _Avicularia, Psalmopoeus _and_ Tapinauchenius_ so here's a couple of shots of them.



















Now all that's left to do is to get a few _Avicularia_ rehoused into them later on!

: victory:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

How cute are they....for a glass tank. Like a nook and cranny filler.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

ChrisNE said:


> How cute are they....for a glass tank. Like a nook and cranny filler.


They're not that small really (8"x8"x12") so a good size for most of the smaller arboreal adults. Here's the the first lucky occupant!!!


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Chris,
Glad you are happy with them :2thumb:
What is the spider ? Very nive colouration.
Steve


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Living Rain said:


> Thanks Chris,
> Glad you are happy with them :2thumb:
> What is the spider ? Very nive colouration.
> Steve


_
Avicularia purpurea_ mate, cheers for the enclosures again


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice. 

I wish they'd do an alternate lid option however, I end up replacing the mesh on my larger ones usually. 

The nano's do look great though. Sadly I don't have anything in need of such plush housing at the moment though.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

GRB said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I wish they'd do an alternate lid option however, I end up replacing the mesh on my larger ones usually.
> 
> The nano's do look great though. Sadly I don't have anything in need of such plush housing at the moment though.


What do you mean replacing the mesh? replacing with other mesh due to rust etc or replacing with something like perspex or something for humidity?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Easier still, you can just order a piece of perspex cut to size off ebay cheap enough (obviously a little bit smaller than the full lid to allow some air flow)


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> What do you mean replacing the mesh? replacing with other mesh due to rust etc or replacing with something like perspex or something for humidity?


I replace them with acrylic. 

The mesh is fine for dryier loving species, but it's next to impossible to get humidities above 60% or so with the mesh. Plus the whole tarsal claw catching size of it is annoying.


----------

